# Presidential versas 2br Deluxe [Wyndham Bali Hai]



## RDB (Dec 7, 2011)

Wyndham Bali Hai Villas shows availability for 2br Lower Level and also Presidential Upper Level.

Other than the level, I'm wondering what differences there might be. Anyone know first hand, for this resort?


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 7, 2011)

I don't, but for a moment, I was worried that this was a political post.


----------



## RDB (Dec 7, 2011)

RDB said:


> Wyndham Bali Hai Villas shows availability for 2br Lower Level and also Presidential Upper Level.
> 
> Other than the level, I'm wondering what differences there might be. Anyone know first hand, for this resort?



My OP was placed in the Lounge as I wished the most eyes to view it. 
Many may have been to this resort, but don't frequent the Wyndham forum. 

Some may have been in that resort's Presidential units, but don't check the Hawaii forum very often.

By placing my question into either of these forums, I expect to get replies from few.  We'll see.

No matter, I'd still like to hear from those who have been in Presidential units. What do you get in a 2br Presidential unit
that you don't have in a 2br Deluxe unit?  

I have asked about Wyndham Bali Hai and Kona in particalar so please address your replies in this Wyndham forum.


----------



## RDB (Dec 7, 2011)

Talent312 said:


> I don't, but for a moment, I was worried that this was a political post.



Pretty cute. I like that.


----------



## learnalot (Dec 7, 2011)

RDB said:


> Wyndham Bali Hai Villas shows availability for 2br Lower Level and also Presidential Upper Level.
> 
> Other than the level, I'm wondering what differences there might be. Anyone know first hand, for this resort?



The Presidential units have granite countertops and other upgraded furnishings.  Upper units have more view potential, although in many cases, the views are limited.  There are no elevators, so if stairs are a problem, a lower unit would be better.


----------



## ledaga (Dec 8, 2011)

I was at Bali Hai last week for week in a presidential upstairs unit.  It had granite counter tops nice furniture and great beds.  This resort was as nice as Bonnet Creek and the personnel were very friendly and helpful.  Great experience.  Hamburgers at the general store were great and the pork and chicken dinners at the small farmers market about 2 miles south of the resort were excellent. $10 per meal.  The Wranglers restaurant in Waimea is very good.


----------



## casey27 (Dec 8, 2011)

*2Bd room Bali Hai Nov 2011*

We stayed here for 2 nights in Nov. - OH I'm SOOO Glad we didn't have a week there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I don't know what the Presidential Suite looks like......
The 2 Bed Room was spacious and mostly clean.... IT WAS DATED!!! Those were some of the work fake plants I've ever seen.... THIS IS HAWAII People.... really? some of the most beautiful scenery around and you put in horrible 20 year old fake plants....?
The Furniture was 80's ish too! Our Oven door didn't close, our ice maker didn't work.

The pool(s) was/were nice.

We did the 'sale' thing for the $$ gift card and discount cards...
I later got home and looked up the points to reserve a 2 bedroom there for 7 nights - the annual fees were $1200......The 'sale' was this property has LOW fees bc there are no elevators or AC to maintain......WELL - I'll happily pay my $1600 at Marriott Waiohai.... the $400 is worth it.... (Did I mention there is no beach access or VIEW?)

I didn't mind not having AC so much - It was pretty muggy at night, but with all the windows open - I couldn't sleep bc it was so LOUD. The first night I was awoken at 4:00 am with the people above us checking out early and bumping suit cases down the stairs( 3 TRIPS worth - I thought I might have to go help)....the next night I got up several time to check on my daughter I thought was crying, but then realized it was coming from another unit!!!
The beds and pillows were horribly uncomfortable.

So ---- well.....:hysterical:


----------



## ledaga (Dec 9, 2011)

We were in Presidential 2 nd floor and the unit had ac in Master bed room and was not dated.  It was very nice.  Probably the best beds I have seen anywhere.  There is so much to do in Kauai and all of it is convenient unless you want a beach front. The view was of the mountains and the pool.  We have stayed at BC many times and it has always been very nice with immaculate furnishings.  Noise was very minimal even from the units overhead.  Thus far I have not had any negatives except the sale and update crew.  They are terrible at BC but not at Bali Hai.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Dec 9, 2011)

As a side note, plenty of posts all say the same thing: An 'update' is nothing more than a sales offer. And, every resort has wonderful staff (except for the sales crew).

TS


----------



## Hottopper (Jan 5, 2012)

We have been there several times and it is our home resort now. We love this resort because it is so quiet. If you want to party and howl this resort is not for you. Don't get me wrong, there are plenty of things to do there, but mostly during the day. 

We eat in almost exclusively because we can grill dinner. Vacation has become relaxing versus busy. And since it rains on that side a little more we don't care if we sit on the lanai all day, drink coffee and read a book.


----------



## purson (Sep 19, 2014)

I've been told that the Presidential units have AC.  Nothing else does.  It's been in the 90's here at Bali Hai in September, 2014 and we wish we had it!


----------

